# the green men are here...



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

They are even in BCA


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

What kinda fish do they keep? I bet it's GREEN texas cichlids!


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

I laughed, hard.


----------



## giraffee (Mar 28, 2011)

Like! (Can we get a Like button to go with the Thanks button?)


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice, I like it!


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

The funny thing is.... Shawn's in Calgary. He's a "Flamer". LOL

Stuart


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

they went down in flame


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Raymond and D Sedin both bumping the slump!!! Way to go for adding the good luck green men to the banner!!!


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

I don't see any Green men?


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Gary Bettman must have called the BCA admin and told them to take it off the banner! Lol.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

`GhostDogg´ said:


> I don't see any Green men?


Press F5 to refresh!!!


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

effox said:


> Press F5 to refresh!!!


Ah... Now I see them!!!


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

I was like what is everyone talking about green men???lol
Now I see them though on the banner. Can't believe I didn't see that.


----------



## Crazy_NDN (Apr 21, 2010)

HAHA that banner is awesome  good work!


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

I'm pretty sure I am REALLY out of the loop, because I have no idea what anyone here is talking about.


----------



## ah_gel (Apr 21, 2010)

katienaha said:


> I'm pretty sure I am REALLY out of the loop, because I have no idea what anyone here is talking about.


They are talking about the green men in the banner!
Love the new banner!! It's AWESOME!!!! :bigsmile:


----------



## Crazy_NDN (Apr 21, 2010)

The Official Web Site - Canucks Green Men
give you a better idea who the green men are if your unfamiliar.


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

So just some fans that wear green spandex?? The fan page doesn't explain what they are about


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

snow said:


> I was like what is everyone talking about green men???lol
> Now I see them though on the banner. Can't believe I didn't see that.


 I missed them too.


----------



## petlaur (Apr 21, 2010)

Lol. Thought that the green men had joined BCA and were new members. Hahaha!


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

petlaur said:


> Lol. Thought that the green men had joined BCA and were new members. Hahaha!


You never know...
:lol:
My frds from the dog park say the play hockey with "Sully & Force" but won't say who they are.:bigsmile:


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 25, 2010)

Since they are on BCA, we should call them Algae Men hihi!


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

Or the "Green Terrors".


----------



## Phillyb (Jan 18, 2011)

hahaha epic banner 2 Thumbs up &GO VANCOUVER Go Canucks for Life!!


----------



## bigfry (Apr 21, 2010)

Hahaha, took me a while to find them.


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

bleh should flush them with the rest of the dead fish go boston go and who ever plays the casucks


----------



## donjuan_corn (May 6, 2010)

big_bubba_B said:


> bleh should flush them with the rest of the dead fish go boston go and who ever plays the casucks


Bubba, you should be banned from this site for being ignorant


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

Don't worry bout him...
He's the well known Nux hater on this board.
Bruins + Celtics + Patriots + Rex Sox = Choke artists.
Yes I'm a Boston Hater.


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

donjuan_corn said:


> Bubba, you should be banned from this site for being ignorant


wow touchy arnt we


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

`GhostDogg´ said:


> Don't worry bout him...
> He's the well known Nux hater on this board.
> Bruins + Celtics + Patriots + Rex Sox = Choke artists.
> Yes I'm a Boston Hater.


 lol everyone of those teams have won there championship of there sport .... unlikethe canucks


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

ok im not hijacking this thread but some of you people need to lighten up not all people like your little canucks if your a sports fan your going to get bugged about your team , hey i like the flames and boston flames didnt make it and they probaly wont for awhile they gotta rebuild half the team are seniors and the bruins wich i like made it now into the divison finals in the east. But honestly people who cannot take there team getting poked at or taking it personal then attacking personaly hey u make comments about the flames and boston . or the stampeders or what ever . dont see me crying the blues or jumping on the war wagon i just laughe and respond. So seriously if your gonna cry at what i write dont read it or if u do i can tell you where u can get some coupons for kleenex... sorry charles said what i said now continue with the weeny greenie men


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

Bruins won a title... probably before I was born.
Bruins would be a great matchup IMO.

Celtics crumbled when their only young star got injured.
Traded away a younger Perkins to rely on "Tweedle dumb & Tweedle Dumber"? The O'neals are way past their prime.
Really dumb move IMO.
I actually wanted to see the Celts beat the Heat.

The Pat's same thing getting older by the day... I just hate them with a passion. 

Red sox are the Red sox, don't look like they're going to go anywhere in the next few years.
Gone are the days of the perennial Bo-Sox.
They struggle to win games now. 

One thing all Boston team have in common is that the teams that used to dominate are getting older, & it doesn't look like they're trying to get younger.

But on a serious note:
I don't mind haters @ all, it's a known fact of the luv you have for your "flamers" .
As long as you support your team, there's nothing wrong with that.

Just prepared to get "flamed" when you call out our home team.
You luv doing this every year, when it seems like your flames have no chance.:lol: 

"If you can dish it, you must be prepared to take it."

In the end it's all for a good laugh.
Hockey banter is a huge part of our sport.

With that said...
Go nux go!!!


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

donjuan_corn said:


> Bubba, you should be banned from this site for being ignorant


Wow really? So people are only allowed to support the canucks or they are ignorant?


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

I don't see how bubba's comment is ignorant at all, so what he hates the canucks just as much as most of us hate the Oilers,Flames and Leafs. It's all just banter.

Just a friendly mod reminder to everyone here, no harm in a little ribbing back and forth but still keep it civil and remember that this is a family orientated site. That other thread on the Canucks got outta hand and don't wanna see this one end up that way.


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

`GhostDogg´ said:


> Bruins won a title... probably before I was born.
> Bruins would be a great matchup IMO.
> 
> Celtics crumbled when their only young star got injured.
> ...


yup i can take it the way they stink it up and dont make the play offs get use to it lol . im just talking about the people who cant take it or get all offensive and say im iggnorant and should be banned for hating on the casucks,.... its all in being a sports fan , those are the ones that should keep it to themsleves


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

should i remind people again how to behave on the forum...






Hehe had to be done, all in games


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Bubba, why don't you create your own thread about hating Canucks? I for one would view it and appreciate it more so then off topic remarks. We could get some good on topic banter going in there. Who knows what view count you'd get.


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

effox said:


> Bubba, why don't you create your own thread about hating Canucks? I for one would view it and appreciate it more so then off topic remarks. We could get some good on topic banter going in there. Who knows what view count you'd get.


i wasent off topic i made a remark about the green men its the others who got off topic


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Post #32 *was* off topic, but I wasn't being sarcastic or fascistic you should start your own thread to rib on the canucks. Trust me with that, I think we're choke artists. Most people don't appreciate you doing so in these threads and you know it. I'd find it amusing to see the comments on a completely on-topic thread. Those who are offended, assuming your not offensive need not reply.

Post your new thread on a factual basis and I'd appreciate it, I know others will have their loyal banter to keep the thread alive my man.


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

Done:
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/aqua-lounge-7/big_bubba_bs-bring-flames-thread-15980/#post135804


----------



## donjuan_corn (May 6, 2010)

josephl said:


> Wow really? So people are only allowed to support the canucks or they are ignorant?


Are you mental? Where did I say people are only allowed to support Canucks. I don't care who he supports, I just don't want to hear nor read bashing in a thread about how they updated this site to accomidate Canuck fans, just for it to be thrown under the bus.

He said this 
'bleh should flush them with the rest of the dead fish go boston go and who ever plays the casucks'

That my friend is not an opinion it's talking about flushing dead fish and green men and casucks????


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

donjuan_corn said:


> Are you mental? Where did I say people are only allowed to support Canucks. I don't care who he supports, I just don't want to hear nor read bashing in a thread about how they updated this site to accomidate Canuck fans, just for it to be thrown under the bus.
> 
> He said this
> 'bleh should flush them with the rest of the dead fish go boston go and who ever plays the casucks'
> ...


What do you mean by opion and casucks?

Mental - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## donjuan_corn (May 6, 2010)

josephl said:


> What do you mean by opion and casucks?
> 
> Mental - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


That's what Bubba said, I was quoting him when he called them casucks.


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

ok..well this got out of hand and it's obviously not even on topic anymore.. this was ABOUT the banner...

closed thread, so please leave this topic alone


----------

